# Anyone Keeping Garters or Corn Snakes?



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Had these in the past along with some Boas, Ball Pythons, and Blood Pythons. Wondering if anyone on the forum keeps Garters or Corns and if they do any field herping outdoors and comes across them. Ok, hope to get some replies! :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love corn snakes if my parents loved snakes and I could get a terrium either that or poison dart frogs.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

my freshman year bio teacher had a corn snake in his classroom, and ever since i've wanted one. i have to admit that compared to fish, lizards and even turtles, snakes don't have a whole lot of personality, but corn snakes seem to be the exception.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My former science teacher had a female California King Snake.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Uh oh.....lol
I love snakes a TON but I hate the fact that they need to eat rodents and such.... I just can't bear it and my parents hate snakes so for the time being I've never really had snakes.

EXCEPT...
There is a 2 1/2 foot long Garter snake that lives in my yard (has been there for 5+ years) and I see him sunning himself very often on our front porch. He's a beautiful thing and I've caught him a great many times, though each time he greets me with a pungent odor xD


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

PaintingPintos said:


> Uh oh.....lol
> I love snakes a TON but I hate the fact that they need to eat rodents and such.... I just can't bear it and my parents hate snakes so for the time being I've never really had snakes.
> 
> EXCEPT...
> There is a 2 1/2 foot long Garter snake that lives in my yard (has been there for 5+ years) and I see him sunning himself very often on our front porch. He's a beautiful thing and I've caught him a great many times, though each time he greets me with a pungent odor xD


haha having been a 10 year old boy with a forest in his back yard, i can now identify a nearby snake, turtle or large lizard by the individual smells they give off


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> haha having been a 10 year old boy with a forest in his back yard, i can now identify a nearby snake, turtle or large lizard by the individual smells they give off


lucky if I could smell something more than 4 inches away wait I would smell my room not joking never mind.


----------



## Jennycallie (Sep 2, 2012)

I have two corns, a 'snow' and an amelanistic! Both boys, Amadeus and Luciano. Amadeus was my first and just the best starter snake you could ask for- he's super mellow, has a great appetite, and has never shown any signs of aggression ever. Luciano... well, he's pretty much the exact opposite haha, but I think he's definitely unusual for a corn. 

I have lots of good photos but only one bad one readily available







:


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

thats a unique snake cave you have there. its quite the smart idea and beats going to a store for a cave.

id love to get a snake though i dont have much space to keep one, too many fish. i did go to an expo 6 months ago and got an obsession with asian vine snakes for about 2 hours. it promptly ended knowiing i dont have much space for a +10 gal tank and the fact vine smakes will eat lizards. i dont like having incompatible pets ie fish and cats. i know some dont have issues though i fear if it actually happens.


----------



## Jennycallie (Sep 2, 2012)

Haha, thanks- it definitely is the cheaper solution and they don't seem to mind one bit. I just replace the boxes every time I clean the cage and that's that. I did buy them a nice "tree"/log thing to climb on though, which they enjoy. Plus the texture helps them shed. 

I looove vine snakes, they are just gorgeous. But I hope to have a lizard or two someday, so definitely a no for the incompatibility. Though I have to say, my four cats have never shown much interest in my bettas. Honestly they seem more intrigued by the snakes, if anything. Maybe my cats are just weird? Haha.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

lol i think i may have a new imcompatability issue with my pineapple CT and the gecko. i did a WC and i took the fish in the glass WC cup. my tank and terrarium are right next to each other. the gecko jumped to the side wall thinking crickets lol.

vine snakes are so cool. had i not had a lizard and went with a snake a vinesnake wouldn't be out of the question if i could get it onto rodents instead of lizards. feeder lizards are very different as are feeder rodents or insects in my book. doesnt say much for comparing rodents but id feel more uncomfortable of feeding reptiles to reptiles than rodents.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

If it weren't for the odd fear of mine, (I am totally freaked out by shed snake skin for some unknown reason) and the fact that I'd have to feed it rodents, I'd totally get a snake.

My auntie has a 15 some odd year old albino corn snake named Albie. He's been nicknamed the Jesus snake as he was presumed to be dead when he escaped his tank and later was found gnashed in the wheel of a office chair (don't ask me how that happened, somehow it did). They had it wrapped in a towel, not knowing exactly what to do with his body, when all of a sudden he came back to life, much to the delight of everyone. 

Everyone that is, except my brother's wife, who is terrified of anything remotely snake like. Must be the Irish in her or something. :lol:


----------

